# The Machinists Home - February 2015



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

*Mockingbirds Backlog Continues...*


I was planning a week away after the weekend, an saw Brickworx post on this place, knowing it would be in a certain area, I contacted him and within a few messages later, he happily handed me the deeds after clearing it with his mate who had not been yet. So cheers you two for sharing it with me - Just a shame what happened a week later 

The house which I worked out had been abandoned from 2005/2006 was still in a good state considering, you could see as you walked around the home, that people had tried to break in judging by the certain cracks and broken windows, thus no real damage other than the obvious, it seemed a car was parked to the side of the home at some-point aswel. While downstairs I heard a noise from the back door, being close to a park I gathered it was kids from the field so payed no attention to it, then I heard talking and rustling and this house was pretty close to bushes and trees, I glanced up an saw two guys staring directly at me, both muttered something and walked off... "phew" did not look the friendliest of chaps with the hoods up, but they walked back through the bushes, since then I was somewhat on edge as people was happily walking past the house outside, so I finished off the shots I wanted, an walked back out the way I came, took a few externals and felt happy with my shots for once! 

A shame this place has been a bit of a target, hope you enjoy the shots and yet again thanks to _ brickworx _! 


IMGP1038 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0910 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0897 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0953 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0909 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0958 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0918 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0915 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0941 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0951 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0950 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0963 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0969 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0983 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0985 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0996 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0993 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0988 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP0999 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1022 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1008 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1013 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1014 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr


IMGP1031 by Mockingbird!, on Flickr

Got a big trip planned soon, so no doubt you all will get more backlogs and the new shots when I finally get round to them, I must start posting more.... 

*Cheers for looking in! more to come - Mockingbird*


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2015)

Very nice shots indeed. Damn shame what happened to this place after tho . I didn't realize you had bumped in to others there! Yeah, that would have put me on edge too mate. Great, dark, atmospheric shots as always. Nice one


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Very nice shots indeed. Damn shame what happened to this place after tho . I didn't realize you had bumped in to others there! Yeah, that would have put me on edge too mate. Great, dark, atmospheric shots as always. Nice one



cheers buddy, cant say they looked like the usual explorer type of people either, it was a sunday saying that lol


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, not the kind of people you wanna meet when exploring


----------



## brickworx (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice take on the place MB and as ever good pics......real shame about the events that followed but glad you got to see it before they occurred.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Nice take on the place MB and as ever good pics......real shame about the events that followed but glad you got to see it before they occurred.



Cheers mate, an yet again thanks alot for the info  really enjoyed the place, shame I didnt stay an nose about abit longer


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 5, 2015)

wonderful set you have there!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> wonderful set you have there!



thank you miss  glad you like it!


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 5, 2015)

Beautiful, beautiful set of photos there mate! 
You've done a top notch job of documenting it at that point in time, perfect! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Beautiful, beautiful set of photos there mate!
> You've done a top notch job of documenting it at that point in time, perfect!
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks tonnes mate, what awesome feedback!


----------



## smiler (Feb 5, 2015)

Nicely Done MB, Thanks


----------



## Mr beady (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice set ! I'm probably missing something or being dumb but what happened a week after ?


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

Mr beady said:


> Nice set ! I'm probably missing something or being dumb but what happened a week after ?



thanks and id say it happened quick, but most items you see in the shots grew legs, place got very known very quickly is usually the case, but that's the risk with anything in public eye aye


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 5, 2015)

Great set of shots there. Very moody love the light beam in no 7. 
Shame its now empty. When I visited recently I noticed all the books were gone. :-(


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Great set of shots there. Very moody love the light beam in no 7.
> Shame its now empty. When I visited recently I noticed all the books were gone. :-(



cheers mate, that light beam was not intended at all, it was only a quick shot with a 35mm an that beam appeared i was like woah!


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 5, 2015)

Bloody good set there! A nice little time capsule (was at least), have to agree that the camera shot is stunning. Looking forward to more posts. (Get your finger out!)


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 5, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Bloody good set there! A nice little time capsule (was at least), have to agree that the camera shot is stunning. Looking forward to more posts. (Get your finger out!)



Thank you! it was a really good walk around for an hour or so, the films near the camera intrigued me, would of loved to have known what was on it


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 5, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Thank you! it was a really good walk around for an hour or so, the films near the camera intrigued me, would of loved to have known what was on it



Yeah, that fascinates me too. A certain church I visited last year had loads of film, slides and negatives lying around, would have been interesting.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 5, 2015)

Well done mate great photos as always shame about this place not good!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 6, 2015)

Cracking set of images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban-dorset (Feb 6, 2015)

Great pics. I need to catch up on what happened a week later...


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 6, 2015)

*Ooh... This is nice!! *


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 7, 2015)

cheers everyone glad its going down well


----------

